# Word 2003 - VBA code to copy multiple paragraphs



## glockster (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm using the following code which copies one paragraph, how can I modify it to copy multiple (sequential) paragraphs?

ThisDocument.Paragraphs(8).Range.Copy

I tried adding commas or dashed between multiple numbers but it didn't work. (8, 9) or (8 - 10)


----------



## Macropod (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi Glockster,

Try:

```
Sub Demo()
Dim oRng As Range
With ThisDocument
  Set oRng = .Paragraphs(8).Range
  oRng.End = .Paragraphs(10).Range.End
  oRng.Copy
End With
End Sub
```


----------

